# How to Get "Piecey" Hair



## Aquilah (Sep 19, 2007)

*How to Get "Piecey" Hair*

From Julyne Derrick
Your Guide to Beauty
I've always admired the "piecey" look: The somewhat chunky effect some women have and most of us don't. I wondered, what's the secret to this look? Turns out it's all in the finishing product. Pomades, waxes and putties work to bind hair together, creating a "piecey effect." 

*How to get it:*
It's important to start with dry hair. Rub a small amount of product between hands, then apply to random chunky pieces of hair. It's best to apply product from mid-shaft of hair down. (Get too close to the crown and hair could turn greasy). Separate chunks of hair to create the piecey effect.

This is a great look for short, layered hair but will work on other lengths as well.

SOURCE


----------



## Nox (Sep 19, 2007)

Or you could neglect washing your hair for a while, that always works.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Sep 20, 2007)

thank you for the tips! cause i know you used wax, but i could never get it to work!


----------



## Make-up_Hawk (Sep 20, 2007)

I love me some pomade and hair wax.


----------



## princess_20 (Sep 20, 2007)

thanx for posting!


----------



## glued2mac (Sep 22, 2007)

yeah- pomades for me...and it also helps if you have chunky layers


----------



## kaylin_marie (Sep 22, 2007)

I use the bed head manipulator stuff for that, love it.


----------



## La_Mari (Sep 22, 2007)

Lol, what I do is not wash it for a day, then curl my hair or not, and jump on the trampoline for a few minutes. It saves me a lot of time and then when I get off it, my hair is piecy and all I have to do is spray.


----------



## brewgrl (Sep 22, 2007)

I am currently swearing by the new Pantene Texturize! shampoo line lately... it's cheapo too.

btw- you HAVE to have dry hair or else you end up with a greasy looking mess, on me anyway!!!

you have to use different products depending on the type and length of your hair as well. since i have long hair i have to use either something really light or else it will weigh down my hair.

i like bumble and bumble styling wax, and on the cheaper side the loreal out of bed texturizer.

I blow dry, then flat iron, then ... the most important part... i rub in my hands to warm it up (SUPER important!!!) and start UNDERNEATH, THEN use the last residue on top layers but only focusing on ends and flyaways.

then i rake my fingers though my hair, and use a *quick *drying spray to keep it looking exactly the same (the Pantene Texturize! hairpsray is really good for that too!)

hth!!


----------



## itzmarylicious (Sep 22, 2007)

Doesn't panteen have that new shampoo to create that texturized hairstyle??


----------



## AngelaGM (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks so much for posting!


----------



## guggi7 (Sep 23, 2007)

thanks for the tips brewgrl! i have long hair too so fingers crossed it works for me !


----------



## xQueenOfHeartsx (Sep 23, 2007)

thanks.. gonna try this later today


----------



## MissMaryMac (Sep 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *La_Mari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lol, what I do is not wash it for a day, then curl my hair or not, and jump on the trampoline for a few minutes. It saves me a lot of time and then when I get off it, my hair is piecy and all I have to do is spray. LOL, who would have thought you could use the trampoline as a styling tool. That's funny.


----------



## MamaRocks (Sep 23, 2007)

I use a little cheapo called "Sauve" pomade. It works amazingly! I have redken Lush Whip and it was 5 times the price, just to do the same thing =)


----------



## MissMaryMac (Sep 23, 2007)

I like Paul Mitchell spray wax. I spray it on the sides of my fingers and run it thru my hair.


----------

